# Nikon D80 Comments



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Anyone tried this camera yet? Just wondering because I am about to make the transition into SLR's, and have heard many good things about this camera being a good entry-level SLR's. 

Any comments or opinions welcomed


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

The D-40 is due in stores by mid December as well. Slightly lower pricepoint then the D-50, many of the same features of the D-80. Talk about your moving targets.


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Held one at my buddy's place about a month ago. Nice camera with some nice features on it. Reminded me very much of the D70, but with better options (e.g. commander mode is improved). 

I used to shoot with the D70 and the D80 is the replacement for it with some very nice upgrades. I wouldn't hesitate to recommend it if you're just getting into photography and/or DSLR. It's a great camera to get you started, but it can also get you pretty far if you so chose. I still have some amazing 16x24 prints from the D70.

As for the D40, I think that's really reserve for those that are really wanting to try out a DSLR after going with P&S cameras. It's a nerfed version of the D50 and only works with Nikon DX lenses.


----------

